# Wir haben gelacht



## PierreNoel (3. August 2010)

gestern Abend haben wir als "alte Stipper" einfach mal Tränen gelacht. Wir lasen und unterhielten uns über die "Superangler" die irgendwelche Kostenpflichtigen Workshops abhalten. Irgendwelche 

"Superstippen"
"Superfutter"
"Superpose"

und ähnliches Zeugs von Knarrenherstellern promoten und sind zu dem Schluss gekommen das Angeln heute irgendwie nix mehr mit Angeln zu tun hat.

Sozialkompetent wie wir sind haben wir uns erinnert wie wir Angeln von unseren Vätern und Grossvätern gelernt haben. Wir klasse zwar ne moderne HighCarbonstippe is aber wie albern dieser Schwachsinn mit hunderteeuroteuren Sitzkiepen ist.

Hier also das Ergebnis.

"Wir" also 3 alte Säcke mit ingesamt rund 120 Jahren Stipperfahrung fahren übernächstes WE an die Mosel, vermutlich "Alken", "Lehmen" oder "Brodenbach" und bieten an
gerne ein Paar jungen Anglern zu zu zeigen wie man :

Stippt (unberingt)
Futter mischt (ohne Firmenaufkleber)
Montagen baut
lotet
an der langen und kurzen Schnur fischt
Posen im Wasser führt
den Wind bekämpft
Futterplätze abzirkelt

und und und

Wer lust und Zeit hat, also PN an mich.


*schmunzelnde Grüsse


Pierre


----------



## DerStipper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Das Wochenende vom 15. oder das danach?


----------



## Rotauge28 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Prima Aktion


----------



## Borg (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



PierreNoel schrieb:


> ..und ähnliches Zeugs von Knarrenherstellern promoten und sind zu dem Schluss gekommen das Angeln heute irgendwie nix mehr mit Angeln zu tun hat.



Naja, man muss halt bedenken, dass der Angelmarkt ein Wirtschaftszweig wie jeder andere auch ist. Da geht es darum Profit zu machen und sein Zeugs an den Mann zu bringen. 

So wie Ihr Euch über die Superangler mit Ihrem Superequipement amüsiert habt, so geht es mir, wenn ich in irgendwelchen Musikerforen lese.....das ist das Gleiche in Grün! Da kaufen sich 15-jährige Kiddis E-Gitarren und Amps von Ihren Vorbildern für tausende von Euro (Weiss der Herr, wo die in dem Alter die Kohle herhaben |kopfkrat) und heulen dann rum, dass sie aber nicht klingen wie ihr Vorbild #d. Nun ja, wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt, kommt man ganz schnell dahinter, dass ein Studiosound von CD, der technisch ans Maximum hochgezüchtet ist, sich niemals 1 zu 1 live umsetzen lässt....und schon gar nicht mit nur nem Amp und ner Klampfe |uhoh:. Egal, das Vorbild spielt den Kram, also muss ich es auch haben! Das letztendlich der Sound aber vom Musiker und nicht vom Equipement kommt, auf die Idee kommen se aber nicht. Bei mir ist es völlig wurscht welche Gitarre und welchen Amp ich spiele, es klingt IMMER nach MIR!

Ähnlich ist das hier ja auch. Da sehen die Leute, wie ein Weigang mit ner Z9 eine Brasse nach der anderen aussm Wasser zieht und denken sich "Klar, dass muss an der geilen Rute liegen!"....und *schwupps* geht wieder eine Z9 über den Tresen. So funktioniert das aber bei allen Dingen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, bräuchte man die ganze Werbung ja gar nicht. Wobei ich persönlich das Wort "Werbung" eh hasse wie die Pest! Um es mit den Worten meines Vaters (der ist ein s. g. Werbeprofi gewesen):"Werben? Werben tun nur die Tiere! Das was heute Werbung genannt wird, ist nur eine nette Umschreibung für das Wort Manipulation!" Und diese Manipulation funktioniert scheinbar sehr gut, sonst wäre der Markt nicht so gross und es würde nicht etliche unterschiedliche Hersteller geben. Am Besten kann man dann halt noch gerade die jüngere Generation damit manipulieren, indem man seinen Produkten eine Gesicht gibt und eine Person dahinterstellt, mit der sich Otto-Normal identifizieren kann (Schlögl = Mosella / Weigang und Klein = Browning / usw.). Und das die jeweils nur mit "Superfutter" und "Superrute mit Superpose" fischen, dürfte ja wohl klar sein, wenn sie für einen Hersteller werben und dadurch natürlich ihren Vorteil haben . Und natürlich würde ein Teamangler niemals öffentlich sagen, dass die Sachen seines Sponsors beschissen sind. 

Ich habe zu Zeiten, als ich noch im internationalen Musikbiz tätig war, etliche Musiker getroffen, die ein Herstellersponsoring hatten bzw. im Musikgeschäft heisst das ja nicht Sponsoring, sondern Endorsement. Die fanden das Material Ihres Endorsers eigentlich völlig kacke, aber es gab dafür 10 Gratis-Gitarren im Jahr und einen Scheck über 150.000 $.

Eure Idee an sich finde ich aber total super!!! #6#6...Warum an der Mosel und nicht am Rhein? Neuss liegt bei mir ja quasi umme Ecke und der Rhein auch. Schade, da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## PierreNoel (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Das Wochenende vom 15. oder das danach?





neeee 21. - 22.


----------



## DerStipper (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Schade. Bin ich gerade im Krankenhaus sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen und hätte angefangen Borg zu überreden, dass er auch kommt=P


----------



## jungangler 93 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

coole aktion. ich bin 17 und fisch eigendlich fast nur auf räuber und benutzte auch gern neues gerät. einfach klasse was damit zum teil machbar ist. ich denk nicht das man besser fängt, aber mir macht es einfach spass mal nen stickbait oder nen lustiges gummivieh zu führen

dennoch geh ich ab und zu noch mit kumpels stippen und köfis an der handleine fangen. macht einfach spass. ich benutz übrigens keine kohlefaser stippe sondern meine erste aus bambus^^.

zu borg:
ohne werbung müsstest du alles zahlen sollang pro7 mir jeden freitag nen top film präsentiert dürfen die von mir aus auch werbung reinhauen.


----------



## Zusser (3. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> [...]ohne werbung müsstest du alles zahlen sollang pro7 mir jeden freitag nen top film präsentiert dürfen die von mir aus auch werbung reinhauen.


Mit Werbung zahlst du den Film genauso, was denkst du woher der Auftraggeber der Werbung das Geld nimmt, Pro7 zu bezahlen?
Selbstverständlich von dir, wenn du einkaufen gehst.
Aber DU fällst ja bestimmt nicht auf Werbung rein, oder? - So wie alle anderen auch nicht darauf reinfallen...

Tip: Lass den Fernseher aus und geh stattdessen Angeln.

Grüße aus Zus.


----------



## Aalbubi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Borg hat volkommen recht,:vik:
 aber ich finde es geil so,wenn sich die so aufregen wenn die sich mit ner Gibson klampfe total schei.e anhören :q:q:q


----------



## Dunraven (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



Zusser schrieb:


> Mit Werbung zahlst du den Film genauso, was denkst du woher der Auftraggeber der Werbung das Geld nimmt, Pro7 zu bezahlen?
> Selbstverständlich von dir, wenn du einkaufen gehst.



Du meinst weil er mit 13 als Junge so viele Damenbinden, Bierkästen, Schnäpse, Autos, ect. kauft?  



> Wir klasse zwar ne moderne HighCarbonstippe is aber wie albern dieser Schwachsinn mit hunderteeuroteuren Sitzkiepen ist.


Was ist daran Schwachsinn? 
Ist immer eine Frage der eigenen Wertigkeit. Klar kann man im 99 Euro Bett schlafen, aber wenn man so jeden Tag 1/4 bis 1/3 des Tages darauf verbringt, dann sollte man sich schon überlegen ob etwas mehr Geld für etwas mehr Bequemlichkeit während eins Großteils des Lebens nicht doch gut investiert ist.

Das selbe eben mit den Kiepen. Ich habe Kollegen die nicht schlecht fangen und eine Selbstbaukiepe haben. Ein Kasten mit Polster drauf und Beine (verstellbar) dran. Wie gesagt die fangen oft besser als viele mit teuren Kiepen, aber wenn ich bedenke das meine Billigkiepe von der Höhe her gerade so bequem ist, dann frage ich mich wie sie es aushalten 4 Stunden lang auf einer 50 cm hohen Kiepe zu sitzen. Das kann nicht bequem sein, und das evt. mehrfach die Woche. Sind da dann nicht ein paar hundert Euro evt. gut investiert wenn man so mehr Bequemlichkeit und weniger Schmerzen hat? 

Klar, es muss nicht das high end Teil sein, das hat Borg ja gut geschildert bei seiner Eigenbauwunschkiepe mit Kostenvoranschlag ein paar tausend Euro, aber mal 180 Euro für ein Teil das man mit am intensivsten nutzt beim Fischen, das ist auf einmal gar nicht mehr soviel wenn man es auf die Lebensdauer der Kiepe hochrechnet. Und dann noch ein paar Euro mehr um sie haltbarer oder einfacher bedienbar zu bekommen, das kann es auch wert sein, denn wieviel Benzin verbrät man allein um 2x die Woche 65-100 Km zum Angeln zu fahren, dazu noch die Ausflüge in der Nähe? Sind dann 250 Euro für einige Jahre und sagen wir mal 50-100 Nutzungen pro Jahr dann echt soviel?

Ich gebe Euch ja recht das man nicht alles braucht, aber über alles gleich pauschal zu lachen, das finde ich dann auch zu kurz gedacht. Oft denkt man ja gar nicht darüber nach wie oft man etwas braucht. Es muss ja auch nicht das high End Teil sein, der beste Kompromiss aus Kosten und Nutzen ist aber meist sein Geld wert, und bei 80 Nutzungen im Jahr ist es dann doch evt. die beste Lösung nicht das ganz günstige zu nehmen. Am altmodischen Klappstuhl kann man eben keine Stippe mal eben ablegen, und 4 Stunden schräg sitzen ist auch nicht so bequem wie mit verstellbaren Beinen den Sitz gerade zu stellen.

Wie gesagt ihr habt sicher recht in vielen Fällen, nur so pauschal wie es hier als schlecht dargestellt wird, so einfach ist es eben auch wieder nicht. Das kann man halt gerne übersehen wenn man als alter Sack 1-2x die Woche nur 2 Stunden am selbst ausgesuchten Platz fischt den man auch gleich mit dem Auto erreichen kann.  (ich sage nicht das dies auf Euch zutrifft, aber es zeigt eben wie die Ansichten auch von den Umständen abhängen die man normal gewohnt ist).


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Letztes Jahr (als ich noch Fische fing ^^ ) war ich am Main. Ein junger Kerl (16-18) kam des Weges um mit seiner High-End-Super-Baitcaster Ausrüstung Barsche zu "hunten"... Wobblerbox in der speziellen Bauchtasche eines Markenherstellers, ausnahmslos Illex & Co.

Ich sah ein paar Barsche rauben wie blöd, er auch. Ich brauchte Wallerköder... Also 40-80g Rute (39 Euro) mit 25er NoName Monofil und irgendeinen rostigen, alten Spinner drangeknotet (nichtmal Anglerknoten, einfach angeknotet) und rein ins Vergnügen geworfen. Er tat mit seiner (laut eigener Aussage) viele Hundert Euro teuren Ausrüstung das selbige... Ich hatte nach 3 Minuten 4 dicke Barsche und der arme Kerl versuchte es noch 2 Stunden vergeblich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Ich finde Dunravens differenzierte Sichtweise sehr angenehm.

Auch ich selber habe schon mehrfach die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Erfahrung am Wasser durch nichts zu ersetzen ist - auch nicht durch das beste/teuerste Gerät.

Aber ich habe auch schon selber mehrfach die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mit speziellem Gerät das Angeln auch mehr Spaß macht bzw. unter manchen Umständen auch eher mal einen Fisch bringt (wobei meine Stipperfahrungen nicht als solche bezeichnet werden können, da eher  Spinnfischer/Allrounder).

Und auch wenn das Board über Werbung finanziert wird, muss ich auch da recht geben, dass da vieles eher in den manipulativen als den informativen Bereich gehört.

Wäre mir anders definitiv auch lieber..

Fakt ist aber auch,dass viele der heutigen Angelmethoden eben von (Halb)Profis (mit)entwickelt wurden - natürlich auch logischerweise mit dem Vorsatz, da auch (mehr) entsprechendes Gerät zu verkaufen. 

Dass da dann - wie man ja auf vielen Messen und Veranstaltungen sehen und live miterleben kann - manche seltsame "Blüte" erscheint, muss man wohl hinnehmen. Kann ja manchmal - wie ja auch vom Threadersteller hier beschrieben - "unterhaltsam" sein..

Aber eine Entwicklung findet eben nur dann statt bzw. beschleunigt sich nur dann, wenn Firmen Gelder und Manpower dafür locker machen.

Was dann wiederum ja klar bedeutet, dass das in ein wie auch immer geartetes Marketing münden muss. Keine Firma macht ja sowas aus Spaß, die müssen ja verkaufen.

Dass es aber auf Grund solcher Zusammenhänge heute z. B. geflochtene Schnüre gibt, Gummiköder, Jerks, Spezialwobbler, Boilies, und, und, und... ist eben auch diesen Vorgehensweisen geschuldet.

Und ich möchte da auf vieles nicht mehr verzichten und bin froh, dass es das heute zu kaufen gibt.

Wenngleich ich als spsarsamer Schwabe auch nicht dazu neige, zu viel Geld für mein Gerät auszugeben. Also eher Geräte- oider Marklenfetischismus abhold bin und zu "vernünftiges Gerät zu vernünftigem Preis" neige..

Dennoch würde ich niemanden grundsätzlich verurteilen, wenn er für sich entschieden hat, nur mit bestimmten Marken oder einer bestimmten Qualität zu fischen.

Das Schöne:
Es darf, kann und soll sich ja jeder aussuchen, wie er das für sich handhabt.
Die Industrie stellt ja für alle Bedürfnisse Gerät her.

Genauso wie jeder selber entscheiden muss, kann, soll und darf, ob er solche Veranstaltungen wie hier beschrieben besucht - und was er davon mitnimmt.

Denn wenn auch dem einen das alles als zu "markenbezogen" oder "modern" erscheinen mag, erhält der andere da eben doch den einen oder anderen Tipp - natürlich je nach Referent und Vortrag.

Ist wie beim Fernsehen oder Internet:
Man muss sich sowas ja nicht antun und kann bei Mißfallen die Kiste  einfach ausschalten - auch wenn man die Gebühren oder die Flatrate bezahlt hat...


----------



## Borg (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



DerStipper schrieb:


> ...und hätte angefangen Borg zu überreden, dass er auch kommt=P



Och, da hätteste nicht lange überreden müssen |supergri....vor allen Dingen, weil ich ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt Urlaub habe. Habe aber viele Tasks für meinen Urlaub und dann will ich halt auch mal gucken, ob ich den Udo nicht mal in Holland besuche um zu überprüfen, ob es da wirklich so viele Schleien, Brassen und Karpfen gibt, wie er immer im Fangthread postet :m...@ Udo: Du weisst, dass ich das net bös meine, gell? 



Aalbubi schrieb:


> ...aber ich finde es geil so,wenn sich die so aufregen wenn die sich mit ner Gibson klampfe total schei.e anhören :q:q:q



Ja, was ich halt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass wenn man dann versucht, Ihnen sachlich zu erklären, woran es genau liegt, man zu hören kriegt, dass man keine Ahnung hat! #d ....gut, dann muss man halt soviel Kohle zum Fenster rauswerfen, bis man selbst dahinter kommt! Mir zeigt es dann wiedermal das Paradoxon unserer Gesellschaft auf....Jeder tönt immer rum, dass man in unserer Gesellschaft offen und ehrlich sein soll und wenn man es dann ist und Dinge sagt, die der andere aber nicht hören will, obwohl es die Wahrheit ist, dann isses auch net Recht!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Ich finde es gut, dass es Profi-Angler (zu deutsch: Professionell = Fachmännisch und/oder Kommerziell) gibt, von deren Erfahrung & Innovationsfähigkeit alle profitieren können. Dazu bietet das auch einiges an Entertainment.
Die Kunst liegt dann eher bei jedem selbst, das Richtige aus dem Ganzen für sich persönlich rauszufiltern und über den blauen Markeneimer lächeln zu können.

Geil ist es aber immer, wenn einem Rookies etwas vormachen, auch wenn man sich selbst nicht als Profi, sondern nur als recht erfahrener Angler sieht.

Sehr schöne Nummer: mein Kumpel, der sogar noch länger angelt als ich, ließ beim Anangeln einen Steppke mit an seinen Platz, weil dessen so zugewachsen war. 
Der Kleine feuerte seinen Korkproppen mit seinem 1,80m-Prügel sagenhafte 3-5m raus und mein Freund wollte grad seine pädagogische Ader fließen lassen und ihm einen Haufen Tipps geben, als Junior seine erste Forelle anschlug und landete. 
Nach weiteren 2 ReFos bedankte sich der Stöpsel für das freundliche Platz machen und gab ihm beim Weggehen noch ein paar Ratschläge, wie er es doch anstellen solle, auch endlich eine zu fangen. Das ist bestes Angler-Kino! #6


----------



## gründler (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Zur High End Kiepe

So ne Kiepe hat nicht nur das Königliche und Prollige,so ne Kiepe bietet Schnelligkeit Anbauteile um mich rum (kein aufstehen mehr nötig) und noch einiges mehr.

Entwickelt wurden die vor Jahren von Profis aus France Italien UK....die an WM EM.... teilnehmen und absolute Perfektion brauchen,da dachte noch keiner an die deutschen Stipper die sowas brauchen,und da 80% aller Stipper mehr und mehr so ne Kiepe besitzen wird es nicht nur am Ego und "Wie toll ich doch bin" liegen. (allein hier im umkreis 100km seh ich mehr und mehr Angler mit High End,was aber auch Vorgelebt wird und dann genau dem zweck der Werbung erfüllt hat)

Ich bin auch Besitzer so einer High End Rive wo manche sich nen Auto für kaufen,aber ich verurteile weder Angler mit Klappstuhl noch mit High End Poles für 8000€,weder Carp Angler noch Stipper noch Spinner.


Natürlich kann man auch mit billig fische fangen,aber warum sich wer was kauft sollte jedem selber überlassen bleiben ohne vorurteile,und wer einmal mit gefischt gehockt........ hat,denkt meist anders wie vorher auch wenn die Bambusrute und der Klappstuhl auch reichen würden.   

lg


----------



## strawinski (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

ja kauft euch nur die teuersten Geräte aber denkt dran....Der Fisch da unten, weiß nix davon und jucken tuts ihn auch nicht....


----------



## Erumaro (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal etwas dazu sagen... 

Ich habe als Jungangler damals mit den "alten" Angeln und Zubehör von meinem Vater angefangen...
Als er dann merkte, dass es mir ernst damit war, bekam ich eine eigene Ausrüstung zu Weihnachten. Nichts besonderes, aber meins 
Die wurde als Student etc. dann immer mal erweitert. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir schließlich das ganze Angelzubehör komplett neu gekauft, weil ich es mir leisten konnte und ich mal auf einen neueren Stand der Technik kommen wollte.

Dabei habe ich nicht auf Marken geachtet, sondern habe jemanden mitgenommen, der Ahnung von "Hardware" hat.

Ich habe darauf geachtet, dass es kein Billigkram ist, denn den kauft man meist doppelt und gibt dann doch so viel aus, als wenn man gleich etwas Anständiges gekauft hätte.

Was soll ich sagen, mittlerweile bin ich in einem Alter, wo man sich über so etwas Gedanken macht...
Nicht das Billigste, bequem, Eventualitäten einplanen etc....

Ich bin total zufrieden, freue mich jedes Mal an der Bequemlichkeit der Stühle heutzutage, freue mich, dass man auf den Liegen so toll schlafen kann, die Angeln so leicht geworden sind, man keine Erdspieße mehr braucht usw.usw.usw.... 
Und jedes Mal, wenn dem so ist, bin ich über die mehr ausgegebenen Euros dann auch nicht mehr ganz sooo böse :q:q

Gut, ich würde wahrscheinlich niemals tausende von Euros für eine Angel oder so hinlegen, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen... Ich brauche es nicht, gönne es aber jedem, der das kann und möchte...


----------



## andyblub (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass da dann - wie man ja auf vielen Messen und Veranstaltungen sehen und live miterleben kann - manche seltsame "Blüte" erscheint, muss man wohl hinnehmen. Kann ja manchmal - wie ja auch vom Threadersteller hier beschrieben - "unterhaltsam" sein..


 
Der BWLer spricht hier vom "Push" bzw. "Pull"-Effekt. Bei Ersterem wird dem Kunden eine Neuerung ungefragt angeboten oder gar aufgezwungen, und natürlich als "the next big thing" verkauft. Bei der Pull-Methode greifen die Hersteller auf die Erfahrungen und Wünsche der Kunden zurück, um daraus Neuerungen zu entwickeln.
Das Problem ist Folgendes: Der durchschnittliche Kunde auf einem gesättigten Markt hat in der Regel keine direkten Bedürfnisse, denn das Rad wird nur selten neu erfunden. Es ist schwer sich etwas konkret Neues vorzustellen, wenn man schon für fast jede Eventualität das Passende hat bzw. bekommen hat.

Firmen leben davon, neue Produkte auf den Markt zu werfen und dass diese angenommen werden. Dass da viel Quatsch dabei (und der "Quatsch"-Anteil übersteigt die sich etablierenden Produkte bei Weitem!) ist, ist nicht nur normal, sondern auch notwendig um das Überleben zu sichern. Klar, jeder kann schimpfen und lächeln über all den Blödsinn, den es so zu kaufen gibt. Aber es ist nötig, sonst würde es auch keine gänzlich neuen Ideen geben, die wirklich nützlich, sinnvoll und gut sind.


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Kunst liegt dann eher bei jedem selbst, das Richtige aus dem Ganzen für sich persönlich rauszufiltern und über den blauen Markeneimer lächeln zu können.


Genau das trifft es!
Inspirieren lassen JA, aber jeden Sch*iss kaufen NEIN.

Finde es wichtig seinen eigenen Angelweg zu gehen und nicht immer nur in die Fußstapfen von anderen Leuten zu treten und diese zu kopieren/nachzumachen.


----------



## Borg (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja kauft euch nur die teuersten Geräte aber denkt dran....Der Fisch da unten, weiß nix davon und jucken tuts ihn auch nicht....



Sorry, aber das halte ich für Blödsinn! Ich kaufe s. g. teuere Markenware nicht, weil ich den Fisch oder meine Mitmenschen in irgendeiner Art und Weise beeindrucken will, sondern weil ich mir das Angeln so angenehm und spassig wie möglich gestalten will . Ausserdem, was ist denn teuer? Das ist doch eine Definitionssache, oder? Wenn ich 100,- € im Monat für mein Hobby habe, dann ist ne 200,- € Rute sicherlich teuer, wenn ich aber 500,- € im Monat für mein Hobby habe, dann sind 200,- € Peanuts . In meinem Wortschatz ist daher das Wort "teuer" eigentlich nicht vorhanden. Ich stelle mir eher die Frage "Ist es mir das wert?".

Ich habe als Kind mit einer Handleine angefangen zu angeln und habe dies auch sehr lange praktiziert, bis mir mein Vater die erste Rute für kleines Geld gekauft hat. So habe ich mich dann im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter nach oben gearbeitet. Und ja, mir persönlich macht das Angeln mit guten Markenartikeln wesentlich mehr Spass als mit irgend nem billigen No-Name-Rotz! Wobei man natürlich auch berücksichtigen muss, dass nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt! Sprich, es gibt natürlich auch viel sündhaft teueres und unsinniges Zeug namhafter Hersteller, auf das die Welt nicht gewartet hat...

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## strawinski (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

wie bei den Diäten. Komischerweise hilft alles ab morgen besser und schneller. 99% aller Ärzte empfehlen es. Merkwürdig, wenn man die Firma anschreibt und die Listen der Ärzte haben will kriegt man nichts. Wenn man nicht ein Profukt wie Nutella hat muß man halt täglich die Klientel neue Errungenschaften ins Ohr säuseln. Natürlich unt zuhilfenahme von absoluten Profis...


----------



## Dunraven (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja kauft euch nur die teuersten Geräte aber denkt dran....Der Fisch da unten, weiß nix davon und jucken tuts ihn auch nicht....



Richtig.
Trotzdem wird damit aber auch mal mehr gefangen.
Warum? 
Du bekommst nach 1 Stunde mit dem langen Bambusstock lange Arme, der Stipper mit der leichten Rute ist auch nach 4 Stunden noch fit. Bekommt er dann lange Arme wird sie in einer Beißflaute halt man im Rutenhalter der Kiepe abgelegt. 

Du fällst mit Deinem Klappstuhl an der Böschung fast kopfüber und kämpfst mit dem Gleichgewicht, der Stipper mit der Kiepe hat seine Kiepe gerade aufgebaut und hat eine entspannte und bequeme Sitzhaltung. Hast Du nach 1 Stunde schon Rückenschmerzen wird es bei ihm evt. nach 4 Stunden langsam mal etwas unangenehmer so lange zu sitzen. 

Sind die Fische im Bereich der Bambusstippe, dann ist alles ok und sie kann durchaus mehr fangen in einer kurzen Zeit. Sind die aber außer der Reichweite, dann kann die Kopfrute auf 13 bis 16m erweitert werden und sie fängt noch wo die Bambusrute nicht hin kommt. Und je länger das Fischen ist um so mehr merkt man auch den Unterschied bei der Bequemlichkeit. Bei einem Fischen von 20-6 Uhr merkt man es deutlich und hat deshalb dann gegen Ende Probleme die der andere nicht hat und dann kann der aufholen/vorbeiziehen weil er noch konzentriert fischen kann. Ausnahmesituationen, evt. aber dafür kauft man ja auch teils das bessere, um eben bei diesen 1-2 Fischen auch das passende zu haben, selbst wenn es für die anderen 50 nicht unbedingt nötig ist. 

Was ich damit sagen will, klar kann man mit altem Gerät fangen, klar kann man damit auch mal DEUTLICH besser fangen, klar liegt es auch am Angler wer besser fängt, aber etwas mehr ausgeben kann auch Vorteile bringen die dann den Ausschlag geben wenn es mal eine der Situationen ist die z.B. nur jedes vierte Angeln vorkommt, in der man aber mit der alten Rute einfach nichts machen kann weil sie nicht den Fisch erreicht. Da ist es dann egal ob man 100x besser fischen kann, denn der Köder landet nicht beim Fisch, der vom schlechteren Angler aber schon.

Dazu dann eben noch die Bequemlichkeit die man hat wenn man gutes (nicht teures bzw. das teuerste) Gerät kauft. Den Faktor übersiehst Du wenn Du es nur auf das Fangen reduzieren willst. Denn ist es echt so toll wenn man nach 4 Stunden mit altem Gerät dem Typen mit dem teuersten Gerät gezeigt hat wie man fischt, man mit 80 Kg Fisch da steht und er nur 15 Kg hat (weil man besser fischen kann und es da nicht auf das Gerät angekommen ist) , aber am nächsten Tag kann man sich kaum rühren weil der Rückendank unbequemer Sitzhaltung schmerzt, während der andere keine Problem hat weil er sein Gerät ja bequem aufstellen konnte?

Wie gesagt es geht nicht um das ist besser oder dieses ist besser, es geht darum das es absolut bescheuert ist von den Gegnern von Sitzkiepen, ect. zu sagen das ist unnötiges Geldausgeben. Das ist es nur wenn man meint man fängt damit immer mehr. Wenn man aber sagt ich gebe mehr aus weil ich damit in einigen Situationen halt dahin komme wo das alte nicht hin kommt und dann fange ich immer noch wo ich sonst keine Chance hätte, und das ist mir der Aufpreis wert, dann ist es sicher nicht bescheuert die neue high tech Rute zu kaufen die das eben schafft. Das selbe wenn man sagt ich bin gleich gut wie der alte, aber mit einer Kiepe habe ich alles besser organisiert und die Handgriffe die ich mir spare bringen mir ein paar wenige Fische mehr, oder wenn man eben sagt ich sitze bequemer und mein Rücken ist es mir wert. 

Eine Sache ist nicht automatisch gut weil sie neu oder teuer ist, auch alte Sachen können sehr gut sein, nicht umsonst sind alte Ruten und Rollen teils heiß begehrt. Aber diese Verteufelung von beidem finde ich falsch. Wenn der Threadersteller über Sitzkiepen lacht, dann ist er einfach nur dumm weil er nicht begreift das es Situationen gibt wo die im Vorteil sind, z.B. Steinpackung. Wer über das alte Gerät seine Nebenmannes lacht, der wird dann evt. am Ende vom Angeln merken das er dumm war, denn der hat damit deutlich mehr gefangen.

Ein Kollege hat mir dazu eine passende Geschichte erzählt. Er war bei einem großen Wettbewerb und saß mal wieder neben unseren Ex WM Kremkus, den er in solchen Situationen meist im Griff hat. Sie bauten ihre Sachen auf (Kremkus halt das neuste vom Sponsor bzw. in der Testphase und dazu natürlich sehr viel, er eben seine gute Ausrüstung die aber nicht jedes Jahr erneuert wird) und kurz vor Beginn kam ein Opa zum freien Platz zwischen ihnen, klappte seinen Stuhl aus (war ein recht ebenes Ufer wo ein Klappstuhl also nicht zu unbequem ist), baute eine alte Matchrute auf und war in 10 Min fertig. Sie dachten schon oh nein der wird alles verscheuchen mit fetten Futterbällen die laut klatschen, ect. Aber nein er fischte recht gut und fing vor allem sehr gut. Als das Fischen zuende war hat der Opa deutlich mehr als sie. 

Kremkus kann es schon nicht recht fassen, aber als der Opa dann noch ruhig erklärt das er sehr schlecht gefischt hat weil er kaum noch was sieht und erst dann anschlägt wenn der Fisch sich an der Matchrute selbst gehakt hat und er in dann eben spürt, dann ist es ganz vorbei. Das ist ein sehr sehr schönes Beispiel dafür das es nicht das neuste sein muss. Aber wäre es eine Steinpackung gewesen, dann wäre der Opa (als Einheimischer der ja das Ufer kennt) vermutlich zu hause geblieben weil sein Stuhl da nicht stehen kann und seine Rutenhalter nicht aufgestellt werden können.


----------



## snorreausflake (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Tja Piere, die Leute wo kostenpflichtige Seminare geben und die mit ihrem Namen für Produkte werben haben das was wir nicht haben : sie haben ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht und mit dem wollen bzw. müssen sie auch Geld verdienen!!!

Es ist ja toll das es bei euch ne Stipperszene gibt und ihr den Anfängern Kurse für lau bieten könnt, bei mir sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus Deshalb bin ich ganz froh das diese "Superangler" auch ihr Geld mit Artikeln in diversen Zeitschriften verdienen und ich dadurch "Know-How" abgucken kann#6 Und wenn man dann auch noch bei dem Schreiberling nen Praxis Kurs belegen kann ist doch alles Top. Der wo´s will belegt und zahlt und der wo net will lässt´s bleiben! 
Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## strawinski (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

ja, das stimmt......meine erste Stippe 9m war ein richtiger Knüppel für 3 € und nen Gummikeks.....Nachdem ich Unterarme wie Poppei hatte, hab ich auf ne 190 grammstippe für 150 € zugegriffen..Ist natürlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht....Und logischerweise die Sicherheit beim drill. Auch die rucksäcke mit Sitzkiepe find ich zweckvoll, denn wer mal am Wasser 12 Stunden stehen muß, weiß warum.....


----------



## jungangler 93 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du meinst weil er mit 13 als Junge so viele Damenbinden, Bierkästen, Schnäpse, Autos, ect. kauft?
> .


 

bin 16 :q bier eventuel. allerdings würde ich ja auch ohne werbung bier, nahrung, haushaltswaren und autos kaufen:m. 
ohne werbung müsste auch irgendwer für das board hier zahlen. will ich nicht.

zurück zum angeln. manchmal lohnen sich die 70euro für die rolle eben doch wenn man nen ganzen tag am angeln war ohne 3 stunden zu enttüddeln. oder die geflochtene & weitwurfwobbler weil man die 50 meter bis zu seerosenfeld schafft.

naja jeder seins es macht halt einfach auch spass mit einfachen mitteln zu fangen.

also die aktion find ich auf jedem fall super. ich hoffe ihr habt viel erfolg dabei


----------



## PierreNoel (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Tja Piere, die Leute wo kostenpflichtige Seminare geben und die mit ihrem Namen für Produkte werben haben das was wir nicht haben : sie haben ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht und mit dem wollen bzw. müssen sie auch Geld verdienen!!!
> 
> Es ist ja toll das es bei euch ne Stipperszene gibt und ihr den Anfängern Kurse für lau bieten könnt, bei mir sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus Deshalb bin ich ganz froh das diese "Superangler" auch ihr Geld mit Artikeln in diversen Zeitschriften verdienen und ich dadurch "Know-How" abgucken kann#6 Und wenn man dann auch noch bei dem Schreiberling nen Praxis Kurs belegen kann ist doch alles Top. Der wo´s will belegt und zahlt und der wo net will lässt´s bleiben!
> Also wo ist das Problem?



Snorre,

wer redet von nem Problem ? Wir haben einfach nur gelacht und gedacht, warum machen wir es nicht anders. Das dieser Tread aus dem Ruder läuft ist nicht mein problem, ich habe ne 40 jahre alte kiepe und die funzt super, aber eben auch ne moderne (noname) high carbonstippe mit der mir nicht der Arm abfällt. Ich sehe kein Problem, wir haben lediglich gelacht.


----------



## DerStipper (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

und wie ist es jetzt gelaufen?


----------



## kaic (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

während die einen nöch lachen fangen die anderen schon...


----------



## strawinski (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

@Dunraven....
sehr gute Erklärung, danke....schreibst du eigentlich vom wettkampfaneln?

natürlich hab ich auch teure ruten, weil wie du erwähntest der arm nicht ausleiert...ist schon ein unterschied ne 10€ stippe 6m und eine für 120€ mit 190gramm...das ist natürlich ein quantensprung...oder ne match 4,50m float 260gramm für 199€....das sind dann eher wie verlängerte finger und unabdingbar....


----------



## Dunraven (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*



strawinski schrieb:


> @Dunraven....
> sehr gute Erklärung, danke....schreibst du eigentlich vom wettkampfaneln?



Darum geht es mir erstmal hauptsächlich, denn die Leute die an vielen Vergleichsfischen teilnehmen sind es ja die sich sowas erstmal kaufen. Wer nur mal eben privat an den See geht kauft sich sowas nicht unbedingt. Aber auch die Leute die das machen können damit eben einige Vorteile haben. Ist wieder die Frage ist es ihnen das Wert. Ich hatte seit Mai, mit ein paar Ausnahmen wegen Feiern, fast jedes Wochenende ein bis zwei Fischen. Dazu noch jeden Dienstag Abend einen Wettkampf. Ab und an dann noch so los. Ich kaufe auch nicht jedes super Teil, es muss nicht die 1200 Euro Stippe sein, die 100 Euro gebrauchte tut es auch, und wenn ich am überlegen bin ob ich mir eine neue kaufe, dann wäre es momentan wohl ein 450 Euro Bundle. Ich bevorzuge eh das Feedern. 

Aber bei diesen ganzen Fischen, die jeweils mind. 3 Stunden dauern, da merkt man halt doch schon Unterschiede recht deutlich, gerade eben ob man bequem sitzt oder nicht. Und wenn bei einem 3,5 Stunden Fischen eine 60g Ukelei, als einziger Fang den man an dem Tag hat, darüber entscheidet ob man in den Preisen ist oder nicht, dann fragt man auch auch irgendwann ob man nicht am falschen Ende spart wenn man nach 20-30 Euro Startgeld, die Kosten für Futter und Köder und je 140 Km für Hin- und Rückfahrt, bei einer Investition die mehrere Jahre halten soll eben mal 100-200 Euro spart und dann eben den einen Biss versaut weil der Arm lahm ist, man dank der schiefen Sitzhaltung nicht richtig reagieren kann oder man erst aus dem Campingstuhl muss. 

Dem Threadersteller mag es dann evt. egal sein wenn er solche Fische mal verpasst, er fährt evt. nur die paar Km zum Hausgewässer und fischt für sich. Aber solche Gewichte können halt auch mal ein Wettfischen entscheiden, und bei der Mannschaft den Unterschied zwischen 5 Siegern oder 5 Verlierern ausmachen, von denen 4 super Ergebnisse haben und Nr. 5 hat es eben versaut weil er den Fisch nicht bekommen hat der evt. 10 Plätze ausmacht. Und ich rede dann auch von Siegpreisen um 70-150 Euro, wobei das nur normale kleine Wettfischen sind. Bei größeren kann es dann auch mal die 500 oder mehr Euro Rute geben und das ist ja auch noch lange nicht das Ende. Und allein von den kleinen Fischen gibt es jedes Wochenende in Holland mehrere.


----------



## strawinski (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

@Dunraven...

das stimmt wohl. in meinem Verein war ich einmal beim Hegefischen mit. Da sie im immer 6 Uhr anfangen ist es nicht meine Zeit.
Aber als ich mit meinem Kollegen im Boot saß und sah was ich für nen Stipperknüppel habe und er für ne schöne schlanke, ist beim mir die Entscheidung gefallen. Man kann von solchen Kollegen, die auch noch riesigen Erfolg mit Ihrem Gerät haben nur lernen...Deswegen auch die Entscheidung zu ner guten Stippe, denn was ist, wenn ein dicker Karpfen dran ist und die 10€ Stippe bricht und der arme Fisch rennt damit durch Wasser? Mr ist nicht nur einmal ne billigrute einfach durchgebrochen...Dann ist die Entscheidung klar. Und Fakt ist, das man heutzutage für 100€ ne gute Rute von Balzer oder anderen mit Rolle und Schnur bekommt....Wen man noch nen guten Kontakt zum kleinen Angelladen hat, und der Inhaber auf der Messe günstig die Ausläufer vom Hersteller kauft, dann kriegt man auch mal ne Rute, die 200€ kostet für 100€....Dann hat man natürlich den Hauptgewinn........Und das Gerät hält bei guter Pflege ewig.....


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

finde ich ne *super*aktion von euch :m


----------



## Darth-Bob (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wir haben gelacht*

Hallo Themenstarter : euer Knarrenhersteller hat früher sogar Autos gebaut|znaika:
Man kann natürlich mit billigen Gerät erfolgreich Fische fangen, aber wer Auto fahren will, kann das auch mit den Billigwagen machen und was fährt auf den Strassen ?


----------

